# Bristol Design Tools



## custard (12 Feb 2009)

Anyone any idea what ever happened to Bristol Design Tools?


----------



## PaulO (12 Feb 2009)

I was in there a couple of months ago? Or are you suggesting something has happened more recently than that?


----------



## custard (12 Feb 2009)

PaulO, do you know if there's a website for Bristol Design Tools (I've been unable to find one), or if they have an on-line distributor? Thanks.


----------



## Philly (12 Feb 2009)

Don't think they've ever had a website. 
Philly


----------



## Joints (12 Feb 2009)

There too old school for t'internet.

It's still there in Park Row by the BRI. I almost bought a No.5 there yesterday!


----------



## tulsk (12 Feb 2009)

Hi this is their website.
Cheers John
http://www.bristol-design.co.uk/index.html


----------



## head clansman (12 Feb 2009)

Hi 

Its 14 perry road bristol , hope this is of some help. hc


----------



## custard (12 Feb 2009)

Thanks for that, it's good to know they're still going. 

I bought a selection of their chisels about twelve or fifteen years ago when they first started producing them. They take an edge like no other modern chisel I've ever used, but the backs needed enormous amounts of flattening and they're incredibly rust prone (maybe the high carbon content?).


----------



## AndyT (12 Feb 2009)

Yep they are definitely still in business, with an excellent mix of expensive+collectible, sensibly priced old and useful, and their own ranges of chisels, carving tools and green woodworking tools.

Well worth a visit.

AndyT


----------



## PaulO (12 Feb 2009)

Joints":3qxdurwv said:


> I almost bought a No.5 there yesterday!



I've never found anything particularly good in their old tools. I was told (by a reliable source) that there is a club you can join that gets first dibs on new stock. In other words the serious collectors get all the good stuff before it reaches the shelves.

I have bought the odd old chisel to be sacrificed and used in a special application, but they are a bit overpriced IMHO.


----------



## Harbo (12 Feb 2009)

You could get on their mailing list for old tools which they publish a few times during the year.

Rod


----------



## toolsntat (13 Feb 2009)

Seem to remember the plane making side of the business advertised for sale in one of David Stanleys Auction catalogues not long back....
Used to have the tool lists but thought stuff was a bit pricey   
Andy


----------

